# Schools in Abu Dhabi



## AfricanQueenie

Hello 
We will be moving to Abu Dhabi in January and I am wondering if someone has sent their children to raha and to Gems American and what they believe is the better school? 
Looking forward to your views.


----------



## jkthorson

AfricanQueenie said:


> Hello We will be moving to Abu Dhabi in January and I am wondering if someone has sent their children to raha and to Gems American and what they believe is the better school? Looking forward to your views.


 Gems is as good or better than any other school in the emirates


----------



## Stevesolar

jkthorson said:


> Gems is as good or better than any other school in the emirates


Interesting - what criteria did you use to make that bold statement?


----------

